# Nice Article in



## Belinda (Aug 25, 2008)

I was just sent this article , also if you put Congress in the search on their website it will bring up article on Congress this year.. Guess I just never knew this online magazine was out there..






Two Youths Win ASPC Poines At Congress


----------



## afoulk (Aug 25, 2008)

Belinda

What a great article. I didn't know this was online either. It is really great that we have such generous members in ASPC/AMHR. I am sure this is something the kids will never forget.

Arlene


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a great article!

Both ponies that were donated are very nice! I'm sure both girls are still on cloud 9.


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice that this hit the internet.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 26, 2008)

Great article


----------

